# Toilet brush tip stuck in toilet.



## Pacificpipes

Any tips on getting these out. Damn thing is stuck good. They say they just flushed it on accident. I can't get the damn thing to budge.


----------



## Pacificpipes

I already thought about hitting it with a hammer.


----------



## Hillside

U pull it? Auger it from the backside


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing

new toilet.


----------



## KoleckeINC

Some rags and a kinetic air ram to blow it back out the way it came.


----------



## Pacificpipes

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> new toilet.


. I told them their toilet sucked anyways. Time for an upgrade.


----------



## Pacificpipes

It kept flipping my auger from both ways


----------



## thumper

Can you get the auger past the brush? An old trick my journeyman taught me. Get the auger thru the toilet, tie a string/small rope to end of auger tip, pull auger and end of string thru toilet, tie a small piece of rag to other end of string and pull the rag thru the toilet. Use a small piece of rag 1st and work your way up. don't want to lose the rag in toilet.


----------



## Gargalaxy

Hammer time!!! New toilet needed.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL

Pacificpipes said:


> Any tips on getting these out. Damn thing is stuck good. They say they just flushed it on accident. I can't get the damn thing to budge.


 What's it made off? If plastic pump water from toilet take a wire coat hanger -- bend a small hook in the wire heat wire red hot. with a torch -- melt into the brush, let it cool pull it out. Probably you will need a small mirror. Same thing I did with the tennis ball.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Pacificpipes said:


> It kept flipping my auger from both ways














What's your charge if you don't dislodge the obstruction {which you admit that you didn't} after pulling it off the floor, taking it out of the bathroom and fighting with it from the back-end?...


----------



## Master Mark

Tommy plumber said:


> What's your charge if you don't dislodge the obstruction {which you admit that you didn't} after pulling it off the floor, taking it out of the bathroom and fighting with it from the back-end?...


 
you know that I cant think of anything better to do than danceing on the front lawn with an old toilet on a 
rainey day...... :laughing::yes::yes:

and the home owner is too cheap just 
to let you install a new one no matter how hard you try...


I actually have melted a toilet brush and a tooth brush or two out of them before... if you can see it from the bottom,, then you can melt it in half with a red hot 18 inch long screw driver... 




oh the fond memories...
its like roping time and 
branding a cow out on the fram....:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber

Master Mark said:


> *you know that I cant think of anything better to do than danceing on the front lawn with an old toilet on a **
> rainey day...... :laughing::yes::yes:*
> 
> and the home owner is too cheap just
> to let you install a new one no matter how hard you try...
> 
> 
> I actually have melted a toilet brush and a tooth brush or two out of them before... if you can see it from the bottom,, then you can melt it in half with a red hot 18 inch long screw driver...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh the fond memories...
> its like roping time and
> branding a cow out on the fram....:laughing:












I did that _once_. My own toilet. My son flushed an unbreakable black comb down the toilet.

I won't do it for a customer. They're getting a new W/C. {unless it's a really fancy, one-of-a-kind toilet that they love. Then something could be worked out}.

What if the plumber breaks the toilet while fighting with it in the grass? What happens when the tank bolts leak after you re-set the toilet that you were snaking backwards in the lawn?


----------



## Pacificpipes

Tommy plumber said:


> What's your charge if you don't dislodge the obstruction {which you admit that you didn't} after pulling it off the floor, taking it out of the bathroom and fighting with it from the back-end?...


. I charged them $100 and told them I would give them $50 off the install of a new Kohler.


----------



## Pacificpipes

Little *******.


----------



## Cajunhiker

Pacificpipes said:


> Little *******.


You got it now. Customer can glue it back together


----------



## Pacificpipes

I modified your toilet to full flow.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Atta boy....that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Master Mark

Tommy plumber said:


> I did that _once_. My own toilet. My son flushed an unbreakable black comb down the toilet.
> 
> I won't do it for a customer. They're getting a new W/C. {unless it's a really fancy, one-of-a-kind toilet that they love. Then something could be worked out}.
> 
> What if the plumber breaks the toilet while fighting with it in the grass? What happens when the tank bolts leak after you re-set the toilet that you were snaking backwards in the lawn?


 
I dont do it anymore.its not cost effective and you waste too much time and labor..

.my father was a toilet wrangler, that man would literally stick his head into one if it would fit and would fight one half a day if necessary..with me standing there watching him work his ass off for nil...
...........

. 
when we did drag one out onto the lawn I always warned the customer that if it breaks its not our fault...... and of course we get paid either way
for the effort....


----------



## Master Mark

Pacificpipes said:


> . I charged them $100 and told them I would give them $50 off the install of a new Kohler.


 
Which Kohler toilet are you installing for your customers... I have seen some pretty good kohlers lately that seem to flush great


nice job breaking that toilet


----------



## Pacificpipes

I've been giving the options on the Highline and the Cimarron. I prefer the Cimarron. I like the bracket built into the tank. I have not had a single call back for a clog especially for chronic problem people.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Pacificpipes said:


> It kept flipping my auger from both ways












I had a call tonight for the same problem; toilet brush head was dropped down toilet. The difference is that the tenant's kid managed to flush it. I retrieved it from the main line.


----------



## Coolcanuck

Tommy plumber said:


> I had a call tonight for the same problem; toilet brush head was dropped down toilet. The difference is that the tenant's kid managed to flush it. I retrieved it from the main line.


Hopefully you went to the main to give them a clean sewer!


----------



## Tommy plumber

Coolcanuck said:


> Hopefully you went to the main to give them a clean sewer!













It was a 4-plex. The building has a septic tank in the back yard. No sewers in the area. I am always nervous when feeding my cable out with a septic tank...afraid to get hung up in the septic tank......:sweatdrop:

I actually measured the distance from the back yard to the area that I was cabling so I didn't send out too much cable.


----------

